# Picture problem, too



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2008)

From the sound of her posts, Jillburgh posted two pics I cannot see, one in her cat thread and one in the coffee pot thread. I am logged in.....
Were the pics removed?  Also, she has a link in her sig that is really small. As a matter of fact, her fonts seem to decrease in size from one line to the next.  Do I have a problem with my settings?

Thanks


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 28, 2008)

I am having the same problem, your not alone here.


----------



## QSis (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't see Jill's pictures, either.

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2008)

Well that's weird.....


----------



## GB (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not sure why you can not see the photos. I see them just fine. As for the sig being a smaller font, that is just the font size Jill picked.


----------



## QSis (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, pacanis, check again!

I can see the cat picture now!

Lee


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know why you can't see my font. This is the largest font I can choose. 
Maybe your eyes are going, Pacanis? Clearly this is large enough for anyone to read???







Ha ha ha


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay I fixed my sig line. I intentionally made that smal b/c I didn't want it to be obnoxious, like "Look at my website because I need attention" (Which I do, if you haven't noticed). As far as the photos, I had those in a "private" album thinking that meant it would not show up in my profile, but I could pull the pics to use in my posts. I was wrong. Private albums make private photos not viewable at all. So I set the album to public and now you should be able to see it.

This is the default font size on "Quick Reply" does it look fine?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2008)

OK. They are showing up in the threads now.

This is what I meant by the fonts getting smaller;

Here's proof that he was going to be a mischievous one from his first year:

PS There is a pretty wild story that goes with this pic, but I'll save it for after we attend to issue #1!!
__________________
www.jillshaheen.com​ 
I did remove the pic before posting this quote. I was thinking it was an HTML thing with the different sized font and not being able to see the pic.​ 
We're good now! ​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

pacanis - there is another member where her font goes larger towards the end of the post.  I can see if I look in "edit" that she has not changed her font size.  I don't get it either - it's a mystery


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Weird. Just like that blasted eye chart (lol)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 1, 2008)

Pacanis, I like your new avatar.We're all a bunch of crazy cat people here!

I am thinking that I may have used different font sizes in that post for emphasis. You all think you are going nutty but I think it's my fault. I didn't mean to make you all dizzy!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.
And it doesn't take much to make me dizzy  :^)


----------

